# Delta 37-190 jointer question



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

I've read numerous questions and answers on LJ about jointers, so forgive me for asking another. I searched the site for this particular model and didn't come up with a whole lot. The following was just posted on our local Kijiji.
A new jointer is not in the budget right now and space is at a premium in my shop so any thoughts on this would be appreciated.

"Delta 6" Jointer on stand. New was over $700. It is a 3/4 horse power and the model number is 37190c and works great. Blades were changed 6 months ago and it also comes with a new set of blades. Asking $300."

I sent the guy a couple of questions. He says it belonged to a friend of his who just moved out West to work. In this end of the world, that's pretty common, so he sounds legit. $300.00 sounds a bit high, compared to what I read online, but everything I read was in the US. The picture shows the jointer to be in good condition (cosmetically of course)

Thanks
Sandra


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I frequently see a lot those for sale in the Washington, DC area for $200ish. Geographic location certainly will have an impact on supply/pricing though. $300 might be an ok price if your next best option is $500+.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks Ted, I was thinking of offering him $200. Can't hurt


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

like you say
the prices in canada
may be different

when i need a tool
i get what i can
and start working towards a better one 
with that one if it is inferior

but i have supported myself with tools
if you are one of those that will wait for a 'deal'
then by all means do

just might be a while

many here on LJ's have a hobby shop
and can dicker on the net and wait

i do know that having a tool in hand
is better (for me) than not
as the things i need to do
are easier with said tool
even if it is not perfect


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

I recently sold a 37-220 (basically same machine) with a spare new set of knives and an upgraded 1 hp Baldor motor for $175, if that helps you determine a fair price.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

$300 is steep for that jointer here. Can't hurt to offer $225 to $250 CDN.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

I offered $200.00 if I pick up, $250 if he delivers. I'll see what response I get.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

That model was sold / clearanced by Rockler a few years back at just over $300.00. I wouldn't pay more than $225.00 for one in pristine condition. Not that it's a bad jointer, just that's where I see the value of it.

Not sure about your area, but I see a LOT of 6" floor model jointers going, admittedly hit or miss timing wise, but they go for about $150.00 to $250.00 for low / mid end models. $400.00 or so for premium models.

Bench tops typically fetch between $100.00 to $200.00.

I personally have a Sunhill 6" bench top, and aside from having to use roller stands as infeed / outfeed supports to handle longer stock, it's been flawless…


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Yay! The guy turned down my offer of $200 and reposted on kijiji at 325.00. He couldn't have received any offers because he just contacted me to see if I would buy it for $250 delivered. 
I said yes and so the deal is done. Delivery is an issue for me because I don't know if it would fit in my vehicle. The extra $50.00 makes him happy and eliminates major pia for me.
I've been watching kijiji for the past month or so, and this is the first jointer that's been posted that I would even consider buying.

Now, to figure out how to make that sucker moveable….


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Congrats on the jointer….you're going to love having one.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

try to find one of these sanda
i don't know who in canada has them
or i would give you a link










you just cut the spreaders to make then shorter
or narrower

be careful rolling tools around
they are top heavy on dolly's

i always sweep the floor
before moving tools around


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks patron,

I've been looking online for something like that in Canada. The delta ones are on ebay.com, but not ebay.ca
On amazon.com but not amazon.ca. Grrrrr

Any Canucks out there know where I can get a mobile base for this??


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

2×4s and 4 3" or 4" poly casters like these-http://www.grizzly.com/products/4-Red-Polyurethane-Swivel-Caster-w-Brake/H0695

Steve


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

get this one when they reduce it to $50:

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2080750/33126/woodriver-universal-mobile-base-hardware-kit.aspx

it will accept up to 2 sheets of 3/4" plywood, so it can be made rock solid. avoid anything from HTC. nothing there that's substantial enough for effective use.

@fussy …... casters that are $12 each! that's $50 is wheels alone! ouch, or am i out of touch again?


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Not a bad price for the jointer….I had that same model (37-190) for about 12 years. I want ed to get an 8" or possibly a 10". My next door neighbor bought it from me for $300, but it had the Delta mobil base, and 2 extra sets of knives, a blade hone (don't get one of them….they suck), and an extra tall fence I built for it….so my price was good, he was happy, and it's working out for him…..I still haven't bought one yet…..no time…..too much fishing to do…..maybe this winter….....


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Canadian Tire: http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/browse/6/Tools/WorkTablesVises/WorkTablesBenches/PRDOVR~0571628P/Mastercraft+Universal+Mobile+Base.jsp?locale=en

These often go on sale for $39. Congrats on the jointer!


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

that jointer is my #3 choice for the best dust collectors in the shop…(a good TS with a good fence with good blades seem to have rendered it obsolete for those of us that buy S4S lumber).

But I digress…small passes are a must (I think the infeed gauge goes to 3/4"...makes me laugh). 1/32nd works for me, nothing more.


----------



## PhiltheLuthier (Oct 26, 2010)

I have one of those Canadian Tire mobile bases and I can assure you they are perfectly useless. Funny I just contacted a seller on Kijiji for one of these Deltas who is also asking 300$...


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi Phil,

I bought the jointer for $250 delivered to my house. The $50.00 for delivery was well worth it for me because it is very heavy. The other deciding factor for me is that it came with an extra set of blades.

I bought a mobile cart from Lee Valley: HTC2000 Mobile Machine Base










The instructions for the base were a bit difficult to follow, but once I got it put together, the jointer fit on it nicely. It feels sturdy and is easy to move around. When you don't want it mobile, the foot levers drop the base off the two wheels onto fixed legs and it stays put. The catch is obviously the price, but I've never regretted anything I've bought from Lee Valley.

I downloaded the owners manual from: 
http://www.mikestools.com/download/Delta-Jointer-Owners-manuals/37-190%20Type%203.pdf

There was surface rust on the bed which I got off with some elbow grease, oven cleaner and steel wool. I carefully cleaned around the blades and checked them for nicks etc.. The first time I turned it on, it tripped the circuit breaker and I was worried. After reading online, I warmed the garage up some more, and it started the next time no problem. I ran a board through, and it seems fine to me, but I want to have one of my neighbours check it out as well. I checked the bed to see if it's level and if the fence is sitting as it should.










I haven't used it enough yet to say if it's worth the price, but no regrets so far.

Good luck.


----------



## mloy365 (Oct 30, 2009)

I also had that jointer and sold for $175. I thought this was a real good deal for the purchaser. I had mine for well over ten years and did not experience any problems. I think $250 (delivered) is a fair price if all is good with it. Judging from your pictures, I think you did very well.


----------

